# Where r the Pompano??



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

I have been out 5 times in Destin the past 10 days and have managed to catch only 3 pompano. I haven't seem anyone on this forum catch their limit on any one day. Wondering if they r just not here yet, or maybe since its been so warm all winter if they are just spread out and we're not going to see a big migration. Conditions have been perfect, clear water, plenty of sand fleas, SE winds, etc. I've been killing the Spanish off the piers, but really want some pomps off the beach, but just can't find them.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The surf has been weak. Its harder to catch them when its calm an clear. At least it is for me anyway.


----------



## PaulR (Apr 5, 2011)

All mine have come from far out - waded out as far as comfortable and then casted as far as I could past first sand bar. Almost all I've caught have been on sand fleas - nothing on the shrimp on a tandem rig.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*

Follow the fleas! The sandfleas are still out deep and so are the Pompano.

Wade out, as the poster suggests, but not for me until the water warms, or develop long range casting skills/equipment/techniques.

Be patient; as the water warms, the fleas will move in along with the Pompano. JMHO C2


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

ive only caught one pompano this year and can only find small sand fleas.but like Charlie 2 said its still early and theyer still deep.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

i usually catch them in the water


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I think you all r right about them being far out. The one spot where I caught three (and lost two) is a spot where I am able to walk waist deep and cast to a break in the sand bar. Have been fishing three rods, but casting one long, one medium and one short. Think I'll try putting them all out deep tonight at the break in the bar and see what happens.


----------



## givememore850 (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont know to much about destin but at johnson's beach I have caught my limit twice this year once in beginning of march on shrimp and once last week on sand fleas, I have been catching at least one at a time I use three surf rods all 12 feet and cast about middle of second to third sandbar depending on the wind 4oz pyramid weight and 12 lb fishing line to get that distance


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

great posts guys! Very helpful. Guess I need to get out the kayak!


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

i found the best way to catch pompano is to cast my rods and then wade out in the water away from them.seems like thats the only time anything wants to knock my rods out of the holders.oh yea thats called get caught off guard


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We're getting plenty over here in Gulf Shores. My friend from Iowa lost a fish Tuesday that for sure would have exceeded 6lbs.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

They were hot at the point early last week, we caught 12 one day and 15 the next. Since then it has been hit or miss, we have only managed about 6 total fish in 3 trips after those two good days. All ours were on peeled dead shrimp, nothing would touch the fleas. The redfish however have been plentiful out there...big ones too!


----------



## ronjon40 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pompano Fishing*

The pompano have been going off down on Perdido Key. Just be careful to know the regs and limit on them though. My friend reported that a condo owner snapped pictures from a balcony of him catching fish and thought he was over his limit. A few minutes later the game warden was out there checking him like a fine tooth comb. The warden found no violations and let him go with no problems. Just another concerned citizen trying to make some money by trying to catch someone breaking the law. Just watch it out there guys and remember an illegal fish is not worth it. People are out there just dying to catch you in the wrong.


----------

